# Change to pkg_add - get other architecture



## mix_room (Apr 14, 2010)

I was compiling an embedded image using nanobsd when I realised that I was adding packages for the wrong architecture. My development machine was running amd64, but the target requires i386. Cross-compiling to i386 seems to work, but a problem remained with packages. I was using pkg_add to fetch the latest packages, and didn't want to add them manually. 

I patched /usr/src/usr.sbin/pkg_install/add/main.c to solve my problem. I added a '-A' or '--architecture' argument which lets pkg_add fetch other architectures. 

I would like to submit my patch to the community in case any one else has similar needs. I realise that I probably don't fulfill the style requirements, and I guess my patch file may be fully standard conforming, but hope that my, albeit small, contribution may be accepted. 


[CMD=""]-A i386[/CMD][CMD=""]--architecture i386[/CMD]


----------



## trasz@ (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks!  Note, however, that the suggested way of submitting patches is via the PR system (http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html) and posting it to mailing lists.  Many (most) developers don't track the FreeBSD Forums yet.


----------



## mix_room (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. Do I still need to do this, or have you already pushed it upstream? 

Which mailing-list is the correct one to post it to, or is this done automatically when a PR is submitted?


----------



## trasz@ (Apr 16, 2010)

Package tools are not my field, I'm afraid.  I think you should do that.


----------

